# I need Idea's



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Heys everyone!! I'm having a halloween party this year, my first one ever. And I was wondering if any of you had any advice from your own experience or idea's. I've already got some idea about food, the punch is gonna be made with lime sherbet so that it looks like slime. We're gonna have like finger foods indeed lol and I'm gonna have cupcakes with plain white icing on with with solid black creepy crawlies on each =) As for decorations, so far idk what to do. My budget is $30-$50 on them, and all I can really think of for my house is spider webs, glow in the dark spray (I'll be putting it like around the bottoms of the food platters and stuff not on my everyday household items lol) caution tape on the rooms that are off limits, black lights in the regular bulbs, flickering candles (like the fake candle fixtures with the flickering light bulbs) real candles are WAY too dangerous at a party with 16-19 yr olds at it lol. Ummm and also I'm gonna be using my plain white christmas lights, and my orange lights i got last year. I think i may go and pick up some purple ones at walmart. I still need more decorating ideas, as well as games to play. Remember this is 16-19 yr olds so stuff you think they will enjoy.

Thanks in advance!
-Calla


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I like to lay creepy crawlies everywhere (mice, bugs, spiders). Make sure you put spiders in the webs you put out. Putting white sheets on furniture gives the house a "haunted" look. Strobe lights in certain places make everything look eerie. We replace some of our light bulbs with black lights or red lights for a creepy glow. Set lots of pumpkins out and lots of flicker candles. Creepy sounds and/or halloween themed music should be playing. I have made the kitty litter cake and cheeseball brains in past years but it seems as if the gross looking stuff doesn't get eaten. This probably is especially true for teenagers. You could make sandwiches and use Halloween theme cookie cutters to cut them into shapes. I always have some time of Mexican dip and you could use sourcream to make a spiderweb on the platter. Make sure there are spiders on the table. Give each item you serve a creepy name (ie chicken wings could be bat wings). I throw a party every year but is for adults only and we don't play lots of games but you could do a trivia game using horror movie questions. I have heard people talk about scavenger hunts (if you don't mind a bunch of teenagers running around your house). Look at the "Tempt your Fate" game suggested in this section. I am going to use it and I am sure you could use it with teenagers (w/o the gangrene drink). Good luck and let me know if you need more suggestions.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestions =)


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

Ours is an adults only party, but some of the games we're playing could be used for teens (or kids) also.

Toe tag game - Everyone is given a toe tag when they arrive. Then a "forbidden" word is announced (like Halloween or pumpkin or something) and all night the guests try to get each other to say the forbidden word. If a guest succeeds in getting someone else to say it, they get the other person's toe tag. The person with the most toe tags at the end of the night wins.

Donut eating contest - Hang powdered (or whatever you like) donuts with a hole in the center by a string from the ceiling. Guests try to eat the donuts without using their hands. The person who finishes first wins.

Pass the pumpkin - Divide the guests into teams. Have them pass a small [fake] pumpkin to each other without using their hands. The team that finishes passing the pumpkin first wins.

We're having a horror movie trivia scavenger hunt which is pretty involved. But a scavenger hunt IN GENERAL could be fun! They do take a lot of planning/prepartion though.

We're also going to play the 'Tempt Your Fate' game which could easily be adapted to leave out the alcohol and therefore be used for teens. Just make the "Good" fates be things like candy bars, energy drinks, etc. and the "Bad" fates could be tasks that the people have to perform. That could be really funny! For more info on that game, here's a link to one of the threads that talk about it:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/70989-tempt-your-fate-party-game.html

And we're also doing the Winking Murderer game which could very easily be played by teens as well. Basically you make cards for each guest, one says "murderer" and the others say "victim" and throughout the night the murderer will wink at the other guests and within a few minutes, the guest has to "die". The person with the best death wins a prize and the murderer wins a prize if he/she goes undetected. If he/she is detected, the person who figured it out wins a prize.

I can't find the thread where that game is discussed.

Anyway, there's a lot you can do. This is the first year we're going beyond beer pong and other drinking games at the party and I'm hoping for the best. I want to have a variety of games because I know not everyone will want to play all of the games but I'm hoping everyone will find at least one that they want to play.

This forum has provided me with a lot of good info! I'm so happy I stumbled upon it.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Yep I've gotten a bunch of great ideas from here too. And same with the trying to have a varity of different games teens dont seem to want to participate in things that will make them do embarassing things so i'm trying to find things that doesn't involve that kind of thing at all lol I like the murderer game sounds fun to me. As well as the tempt your fate, i just gotta come up with something good for the bad fates to like eat maybe. Maybe something gross or not many people like, like horse radish or something lol!!


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Woo! Halloween spirit haha.

Recycling is key for a cheap budget! You can make all kinds of stuff from cardboard which you can get from free in mall dumpsters, you can re-use old jars for "potions." Use old things, repaint them and hocus pocusss! 

I myself am too doing Tempt Your Fate game.

Remember to make sure everyone has a good time and there IS something
for everybody. Make time to talk to everyone who has came.

At your games, get some cool rewards or something. 

I hope you good luck! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

What are some things I could use as rewards?? I don't want to really give out halloween themed things bc the next day isn't halloween, and its all over and done with, and yeah lol. I'm getting enough glow bracelets for everyone so maybe i could just give them out as prises but only give one out to each person, then give out other rewards to ppl who win more than once. But there again... what?? lol OOO what could I turn a pickle jar into? lol


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Check your local thrift stores for old white sheets to cover the couch and other furniture (like in a old abandoned house). 

Cobwebs, spiders, cheesecloth shredded and hung from corners, light fixtures, etc...

Don't get the cheapy incandescent "black lights" that look like dark colored regular bulbs - they are not black lights, (okay they are, but the weakest type out there and won't get the effect at all) and they are dangerously hot - and will melt or burn anything close to them.

Get colored bulbs (usually called party bulbs) in blues, greens or reds. 

Check out the dollar stores - there are some fantastic buys in there! If you have Dollar Trees, you'd be able to find plenty of decorations.

Pumpkins - carve several and have the around the room. 

As far as prizes: We are giving away cheapy dvd horror themed movies like Killer Klowns from Outer Space, Amitityville Horror, etc... that we found at Big Lots for $3, nice scented candles (pumpkin spice, candy corn, maple sugar) with pretty votive holders, candy, bubble guns, origami books, etc... all found on clearance or for really cheap throughout the year.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

cool! thanks for the idea's! I've been in the dollar tree already and gotten all my basic stuff like cups, napkis, silverware, tableclothes, and candy. but as for decorations, they didn't really have anything i'm looking for, it was mainly like kiddy stuff. i haven't been to the dollar store yet so i've yet to see their treasures =)


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Well it doesn't have to be Halloween orientated, it could be big bars of chocolate or
a five dollar GC to Mcdonalds. They sold some Hersheys bars of chocolate at Target
that had like "prettiest costume" and stuff printed on the wrapper. I can't remember the price.

For a pickle jar, heres some cool ideas DeadSpider did;
Witch Kitchen | AranaMuerta.com


Theres also a tutorial around here on how to do a head in a jar.
You simply print out a face texture map, roll it up to fit around the whole jar and
add some hair if you wish. It looks pretty spiffy and its inexpensive at the same time.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

neato i was thinking about doing something like that or just painting it with white acrylic paint putting a tea light in it or something lol


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Haha! Someone also posted some cool labels from MS;
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/71413-halloween-candy-jar-labels.html

and heres the head in a jar!

Jarhead


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

anybody know where i can print some cool looking halloween invitations that won't take up all my ink on one page??? or where maybe i can buy some cool halloween invites?


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm sure any mass retailer like Walmart or Target has ready-to-use Halloween Party invites. The same would probably be true for Hallmark or other greeting card shops.

Printing invites seemed like a *wise* idea when I was planning my girlfriend's baby shower last year. I ran out of colored ink when I went to print so I took them to Staples thinking it would still be cheaper than buying invites... $16.50 later and I had my invites. It would have been SOOO much cheaper to buy ready made invites at the store. It was a learning experience for me.


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

but you can't make them original if you buy them! I personally think bough invites are fine, but I prefer to make mine each year. this year I did a simple poem and mailed them out, but will send reminders a little closer to the date that are truly unique (at least to my circle of friends). I've done eyeballs, message in a bottles, this year we're doing fingers. I think it's easy to get wrapped up in trying to impress your friends, but your friends will come with a phone call or email. 

recycle, be creative, use low lighting and have fun!


----------



## Twisted_Ambience (Sep 22, 2008)

*Amazing video decoration*

Have you ever thought of using your TV as a decoration? We've got a cool new way to add decoration to your event. We've got Jack-O-Lantern's, Tombstones, Possessed Portraits, Dead Fish Aquariums, even Formaldehyde Jars of eeerrie specimens.

The videos loop automatically, they have a favorite mode. Great sound effects. amazing, creepy 3D animation. These are super high quality DVD videos. Use your new Flat screen TV for something amazing. Run times from 25 minutes to 1 hour.

Take a second to peak at our website and see the video demos. 

Twisted Ambience 

drop me a note with any other questions you have.

Hope you have a great party

Happy Halloween

John


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Does anyone have any fast and simple finger food recipe's??


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

I asked a similar question and got some good answers like mummy pizzas and hot dog mummies. The thread is here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/71328-food-serve-light-dinner.html


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

umm I'm starting to kinda wig out because i'm starting to be afraid of what if no one shows up at my party??? is this a normal thing to go through or what??? I'm like terrified its gonna be like when i was little at my brithday parties where only one person came.... I'm like literally mortified


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Yep, I know exactly how you feel. I am starting to worry about the party and I haven't even sent the invitations yet (they're going out today!). I have a party every year and at my party 5 years ago only two couples showed up. Since then, I try to invite as many people as possible so even if a few cancel, it won't be that small. I have already had several couples RSVP but I still worry something will come up. We put so  much work into our parties, it would be a waste for people not to come & enjoy it. Don't worry, though. The parties I worried most about tended to be the most successful with the most people.


----------



## Game (Sep 28, 2008)

Witch Hazel said:


> Yep, I know exactly how you feel. I am starting to worry about the party and I haven't even sent the invitations yet (they're going out today!). I have a party every year and at my party 5 years ago only two couples showed up. Since then, I try to invite as many people as possible so even if a few cancel, it won't be that small. I have already had several couples RSVP but I still worry something will come up. We put so  much work into our parties, it would be a waste for people not to come & enjoy it. Don't worry, though. The parties I worried most about tended to be the most successful with the most people.


Sounds familiar, I also invite almost everyone I know so that if half come I'll have some guests! My boyfriend thinks I'm inviting too many and our flat isn't really that big, but I'm sure if i invite only the closest ones the party would be somehow boring.. the more the merrier, right? So far 12 have replied they will come, I invited ~25 (that's a lot 1) in Finland 2) in our 47m^2 flat  )

I sent my invitatons over a week ago, and even that was too late! My sister already had some other party to attend to =P Last year I missed my friends housewarming party (?) and a couple of more friends that went there instead of mine.. =/ Well, they don't all have to come, just most of them 

And yes, I've already had nightmares about my party. I hadn't made my costume and had forgotten to make the foods and people started to come. Then I realized they were couple of weeks early and got mad at them because they wouldn't come when I invited and I wasn't ready yet.. horrible!
(if a halloween party makes me this nervous, then what a wedding would do! =O )


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

My nightmares started back in May about everyone showing up and I hadn't even decorated. Weddings tend to be an event people plan their schedule around. Halloween parties, unfortunately, aren't. I don't think most people have the enthusiasm we do about the holiday. I have children who trick-or-treat and love it and we have a separate party for them. I have friends, though, who don't even take their kids out for trick-or-treat! I love the it and use it as an excuse to have a big party w/lots of food and drink and have lots of fun. I wish everyone I knew were more like all of you on this thread.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

yeah, i agree witch hazel, you know what would be awesome? if we could have a party and everyone on this site come!


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

We would have the best props and costumes. The food would be incredible and I know we wouldn't have to worry about people showing up. The people who are part of this forum would go out of their way to celebrate Halloween with other people who feel the same way about the holiday. My party is the 18th because so many people I know have children who do things for Halloween in their subdivisions or churches the Saturday before Halloween. My youngest son's birthday is on Oct. 30 so I try to keep the adult party away from his day. Good luck with yours. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

halloween queen, i gave out for prizes those $1.00 squeeking rats and lenticuler pictures, dollar tree had and everyone loved them. one game we always played in my day, my daughters day, and my grandsons day and the kids seemed to love it no matter what age was....heavy heavy hangs over thy head, what shall the owner do to redeam it. we incorporate manners to play the game. every time a kid forgets to say, may i please, thank you, excuse me, or other manners, they have to put a personal item in a pillowcase. we usually collected shoes and socks. but they can put a belt or scarf or hat, just nothing small or of value like a ring. after you've collected 2 items from each kid, say there are 12 kids, you have 12 pieces of paper, you put an X on one piece of paper, and a O on one piece of paper, all the rest are left blank. you put the paper in a bowl and let them draw one. the x sits in a chair and the o stands behind him. all the rest of the kids sit facing the 2 kids. and of course the 2 kids are facing the other kids. then the o kid standing behind the x kid draws an item out of the bag so the x kid can't see who's it is, and holds it over his head, he chants...heavy heavy hangs over thy head, what shall the owner do to redeam it. then the x kid reaches into a bowl and draws out a slip. he reads off what's on the slip, whoever owns the article then must get up and do what ever is on the slip. it's really fun. one of the things i remember was like....say the alphabet backwards. that is a trick one though because there are 2 ways to say the alphabet backwards. fun things like that. you can just make things up to do or i can give more ideas if you're interested.

and if i lived close and you had a party, you bet i would come.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Halloween_Queen said:


> anybody know where i can print some cool looking halloween invitations that won't take up all my ink on one page??? or where maybe i can buy some cool halloween invites?


If you don't want to print them, you can always use Evite.com, as long as they all have email address.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

http://pinterest.com/pin/153896512237455655/

saw this and thought it was cute


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tons of ideas here to get you started. 
http://www.halloween-online.com/


----------

